# deux/trois douzaines / centaines



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
est-ce courant de dire "acheter deux douzaines d'oeufs", "ça s'est passé il y a deux centaines d'années", etc ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour les oeufs, oui : on les compte en général par douzaines. Et six oeufs = une demi-douzaine.

Mais pas les années : on dira plutôt "deux cents ans", ou "deux siècles".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et si c'est "... il y a deux millers d'années" ? C'est possible ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Anna-chonger said:


> Et si c'est "... il y a deux mill*i*ers d'années" ? C'est possible ?


Oui. Dans ce cas, les deux sont possibles et équivalents : "deux mille ans" ou "deux milliers d'années".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais je crois "centaine" et "miller" sont moins précis que "cent" et "millier", ce sont des termes exprimant la proximité. Donc si je veux dire environs 200 ans mais pas exactement 200 ans, j'utilise toujours "... il y a deux cents ans" ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense que c'est exactement la même chose : lorsqu'on dit "deux cents ans/deux centaines d'années", il est assez rare que cela signifie exactement 200 ans !


----------



## itka

Je n'emploierais pas "deux centaines d'années" (mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...)
Si je veux donner une approximation, je dirais : "il y a environ deux ans".


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Si c'est environ 100 ans, je dis sans problème : _une centaine d'années_. Mais si c'est environ 200 ans (à quelques années près, dans un sens ou l'autre), je dirais _environ deux cents ans_.  Comme itka, je ne dirais pas non plus _deux centaines d'années. _

Et pas seulement dans le cas d'un nombre d'années.  Je dirais par ex. _une centaine d'invités _ mais _ environ 200 invités _.

Je ne dirais pas (comme je l'ai lu) _entre une et deux centaines de personnes_ mais plutôt _entre 100 et 200 personnes._ 

En passant... _douzaine_ est rarement approximatif.  En général, c'est exactement douze. Je n'hésite donc pas à dire _deux douzaines_ plutôt que 24. 

Mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _deux d*iz*aines_... je dirais plutôt _ vingt / environ vingt_.


----------



## janpol

je ne dirais pas mais j'écrirais "il y a quelque deux cents ans"


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> je ne dirais pas mais j'écrirais "il y a quelque deux cents ans"


  Quelque étant utilisé ici comme adverbe :



> Environ. Il y avait quelque trois mille soldats sur le champ de bataille.


Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que dans cet exemple,  « quelque trois mille » est à peu près équivalent à « trois milliers », mais légèrement moins précis.


----------



## janpol

"environ 3000", je pense.


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> "environ 3000", je pense.


Oui, bien sûr, comme il est précisé dans la citation.  Mais comme Anna chonger a aussi parlé de milliers... je disais que selon moi  _quelque/environ_ 3000 est  à peu près équivalent à trois milliers.


----------



## janpol

oui, je partage cet avis


----------



## Anna-chonger

janpol said:


> "environ 3000", je pense.



Donc on ne dit pas "deux centaines", "trois milliers", etc.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
On peut dire "une centaine", "quelques centaines", "plusieurs centaines", "des centaines", et nuancer la centaine par des adjectifs "une bonne centaine" (cent voire plus), "une petite centaine" (moins de cent), "une grosse centaine"...
Et tout pareil pour "millier(s)", mais au masculin.
On reste dans l'indéfini !

Pour les nombres "définis", on dira comme expliqué plus haut : "environ deux cents" (deux-cents dans la nouvelle réforme de l'orthographe), "environ cinq cents"...
J'aurais dit pareil pour milliers, mais finalement, dans les discussions ci-dessus, on utilise "trois milliers"...


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> J'aurais dit pareil pour milliers, mais finalement, dans les discussions ci-dessus, on utilise "trois milliers"...



Au risque de me répéter... j'ai écrit que c'était à peu près équivalent à environ/quelque trois mille... en réponse à la question d'Anna.  
_Trois milliers _ne serait pas mon premier choix, bien que pour une raison que j'ignore, cela m'agace moins que _trois centaines_.  

Je dirais _un, des, plusieurs, quelques millier(s) _mais je trouverais plutôt curieux d'entendre _un petit/un gros millier_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Nicomon said:


> [...] Je dirais _un, des, plusieurs, quelques millier(s) _mais je trouverais plutôt curieux d'entendre _un petit/un gros millier_.


Moi aussi. Par contre, je dirais facilement « un _bon _millier (de personnes) » : le millier y est c'est sûr, et même un peu dépassé.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
"La police a estimé qu'il y avait un petit millier de manifestants dans les rues."
Vous pensez que c'est bizarre ? Moi ça ne me choque pas trop.

Nico : en aucun cas je disais que tes propositions concernant "millier" étaient fausses ou erronées. Je faisais juste une constatation...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Mais quelle police?  La police de grammaire?? 

Je trouve ce fil très intéressant, je ne savais pas qu'on utiliser 'douzaine' en français mais maintenant j'ai une autre question; avez-vous une douzaine du boulanger (carrément je ne connais pas la bonne construction s'il existe ou non) mais il signifie 13 de quelque chose.  Si cette idée existe en français comment on l'exprimerait?


----------



## janpol

certains marchands d'huîtres donnent "13 huîtres à la douzaine" = le client en emporte 13 mais n'en a payé que 12.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Hmm, ça signifie seulement quelque chose en solde, non?  Je pensais qu'il y a peut-être la même expression en français qu'en anglais 'a baker's dozen'.  Mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas s'il n'existe pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Au marché, on peut souvent avoir 13 épis de maïs pour le prix d'une douzaine. 

Pour Chris :  l'expression usuelle française équivalente à « douzaine de boulanger » est « treize à la douzaine. »  Cette dernière a parfois un sens péjoratif... c'est à dire qu'il y en a « trop ».  

On dira de quelque chose de rare :  Il n'y en a pas treize à la douzaine. 

À ce sujet, les trois pages qui suivent :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker's_dozen


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douzaine_de_boulanger

http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/treize-a-la-douzaine.php


----------



## Grop

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Mais quelle police?  La police de grammaire??



Tu plaisantes probablement, mais en France il est fréquent que la police fournisse une estimation du nombre de participants à une manifestation. Les journalistes fournissent souvent ce genre de source : 



			
				google said:
			
		

> A Rennes, les manifestants étaient de 4 à 6000, _selon les estimations de la police_.



(Sinon "treize à la douzaine", ça choque un peu le bon sens - pour moi ça sent un peu l'embrouille).


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Merci beaucoup Nicomon, quelque bonne lecture là!

Et oui Grop, je blaguais, je suis sûr que la police autour du monde font la même chose, c'est une blague qui n'existe peut-être qu'en anglais, l'idée d'avoir une gendarmerie qui battrait contre les erreurs gramatiques!

J'aurais été longtemps appréhendé!


----------



## janpol

nulle embrouille, Grop, de la part du marchand d'huîtres qui en met "13 à la douzaine" : à l'origine, c'était pour le cas où il y en aurait eu une "douteuse" dans la douzaine...


----------

